# Configuration Error



## wicewater (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

This is the first time here for me, have searched the forum and could not find an answer to solve my problem, maybe I have overlooked it.

Here is the problem, when I turn my computer on I get this error message.

CPU = Intel (R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
639K System Ram Passed
638M Extended RAM Passed
512k Cache SRAM Passed
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
ATAPI CD-ROM: Sony DVD RW DRU-720A
ATAPI CD-ROM: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8160B
Mouse initialized
ERROR
0162: Configuration Error - Default configuration used

Press F1 for Setup


If someone could give me some guidance it would be greatly appreciated, the operating system is Windows XP Pro.

Thank you
wicewater


----------



## wicewater (Mar 4, 2007)

I did the F1, looked around and reset to previous configuration, F10 out and now the screen running this message.

Intel (R) Boot Agent Version 4.0.22
Copyright (C) 1997-2001, Intel Corporation
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.
1962: No operating system found. Press F1 to repeat boot sequence.

This keeps running the same message over and over.

When I press F1 now it does not stop the message, it just runs over and over.

Thanks
wicewater


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

System can't boot from your HD and is trying to do a network boot. Check BIOS to make sure HD is assigned as a boot device. Also make sure HD is present in BIOS. It doesn't look like it was showing up in what you had in your first post.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Right it looks like the drive is gone...could be a cable and you can reset the plugs first then try another cable but sounds like hard drive is shot.


----------



## wicewater (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks,
Guys

I will post all the information as I work through this problem.

wicewater


----------



## wicewater (Mar 4, 2007)

Did the F1 thing again, found HD was not in the BIOS; reset back to default settings and F10 out. Removed HD, inspected cable and jumper setting (ok), reinstalled HD. F1 again and guess what their was the HD in the BIOS, assigned the HD as a boot device, F10 out. Rebooted system and had my operating system back.

Thank you,
norton850 and Rich-M

wicewater


----------

